# kayak storage



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or experience with an outdoor kayak storage. I have two yaks at this time. I was thinking about buying a cover for each and using some type of sling system against a shaded side of my house. I could store them in my garage but I think its too hot in the summer. I have thought about building something or it might be just as easy and cheap to buy something. If anyone has any input it would be appreciated.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I've stored mine upside down uncovered in the back yard for 15 years with no problem at all. Not even any fading.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Ive also kept mine outside and have not had any problems. Only thing was that I had it covered with a tarp and one winter some mice got under it and chewed through on of my bungies.....


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have two yaks plus one GCKFA loaner yak. I hang them from the ceiling in the garage. I attached some 2x4's to the ceiling - screwed into the joists - and then used 3/8" ratchet sets from Home Depot. It takes just a couple of minutes to take them down / put them up and they are out of the way and protected. Cheap, easy, effective.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

thanks.


----------

